

Show HN: Encrypted private bookmarks for incognito mode on Firefox and Chrome - fenguin

I&#x27;ve had issues saving bookmarks on my computer since my girlfriend always uses it. I&#x27;m talking about engagement ring related bookmarks, birthday plans related bookmarks, etc.<p>My buddy and I built an extension called Hush that allows you to save them behind a password of your choosing. They&#x27;re encrypted using SHA-256&#x2F;AES, and you can export&#x2F;import them to your liking (in case someone accidentally uninstalls the extension). It only operates in private browsing for security reasons.<p>Check it out and let us know what you think!<p>Chrome link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;hush-private-bookmarking&#x2F;hjmoaenjknbdehbiaeeijcppnljflkff<p>Firefox link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;hush-private-bookmarking&#x2F;<p>More information: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teameuler.com&#x2F;hush&#x2F;
======
FaisalAbid
Yes "engagement ring related bookmarks".

Great idea though! Thanks.

